# Meerforellenangeln im November



## großer Däne (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Boardies

Ich fahre mitte November nach DK, wobei mein Ziel noch offen ist.Ich würde gern in DK auf Meerforelle angeln.Fluß-Fjord- und oder Küstenangeln. Natürlich unter berücksichtigung der geltenden Schonzeit (Schonzeit vom 16. November bis einschließlich 15. Januar für Fische im  Laichkleid, wobei silberblanke Fische mit losen Schuppen ausgenommen  sind).Kann jemand Tipps zu Angelplätze in Süd DK,Lolland und Falster geben? Welche Köder sind zu der Zeit gut?

MfG großer Däne |wavey:


----------



## magnus12 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*

November ist ein klassisch guter Monat in der die ganz normale Spinnfischerei funktioniert. Kauf dir am besten einen Angelführer von der Rapsbande oder North Guiding, das ist sehr gut angelegtes Geld. Wenn ich sowas vor 20 Jahren gehabt hätte |rolleyes

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_pg_2?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aangelf%C3%BChrer+rapsbande&page=2&keywords=angelf%C3%BChrer+rapsbande&ie=UTF8&qid=1412327851

Gruß
|wavey:
Frank


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*

Link funktioniert nicht , wäre auch für mich interessant wenn wir Anfang November nach Fünen fahren .


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*

Such mal nach "Rapsbande".


----------



## Windfinder (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*

Moin Jungs,
fahre Dienstag nach Fünen und hoffe auf erfolgreiche Tage.
Erfahrungsgemäß wird im Herbst gut mit Fliege gefangen.
Ich werde mit Spoirolino und Fliege fischen.
Beim Spinnangeln hat man viele Fehlbisse. Kleine Blinker (Boss 18g) sind empfehlendswert.
Die Dänen geben aber gerne Auskunft. Die sind nicht solch Geheimnis-Tuer wie wir.


----------



## großer Däne (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*

Hallo 

Danke für eure Tips.Ich werde mit Spiro und Blinker versuchen.Warscheinlich werde ich zum Vejle Fjord fahren. 

http://www.amazon.de/Angelf%C3%BChrer-Meerforellenangeln-Ostsee-Spinnfischen-Fliegenfischen/dp/3937868135/ref=sr_1_7/276-0090905-0710323?ie=UTF8&qid=1412439906&sr=8-7&keywords=rapsbande 

ist bestellt.

MfG großer Däne |wavey:


----------



## Onkel Frank (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> fahre Dienstag nach Fünen und hoffe auf erfolgreiche Tage.
> Erfahrungsgemäß wird im Herbst gut mit Fliege gefangen.
> Ich werde mit Spoirolino und Fliege fischen.
> ...


 
 Ich würde gerne deinen Bericht lesen wenn du uns teilhaben lassen möchtest , auch wenn nichts gegangen ist , Bitte #6.


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> fahre Dienstag nach Fünen und hoffe auf erfolgreiche Tage.
> .



wie du fährst nach fünen und das am dienstag, ist das schon so weit. man wie die zeit vergeht, gerade noch von gesprochen und schon steht der termin vor der tür. 
letztes jahr war eure tour nicht so der bringer, aber das war auch dem wetter geschuldet. jetzt scheinen ja optimale bedingungen zu herrschen.
im umkehrschluss heisst dass, es gibt keine ausreden für einen nichterfolg.

ich wünsche euch maximale kampferfolge und hoffe, dass du uns auf dem laufenden hälst.


----------



## Windfinder (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*

Werde euch von meiner Tour berichten.
Zur Zeit sind die Wettervorhersagen nicht sehr positiv, aber wie mein salziger Freund schon sagt, es wird keine Ausreden geben. Drückt die Daumen.


----------



## plietenfischer (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*

huhu
zum einen bin ich bei der tour dabei, also ist der erfolg schonmal garantiert 
zum anderen hat die vorhut bereits am ersten tag die erste maßige verbuchen können 
also das wird schon ^__^


----------



## Windfinder (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Meerforellenangeln im November*



plietenfischer schrieb:


> huhu
> zum einen bin ich bei der tour dabei, also ist der erfolg schonmal garantiert
> zum anderen hat die vorhut bereits am ersten tag die erste maßige verbuchen können
> also das wird schon ^__^


Sorry schon vergessen. Du solltest eigentlich nur unser Maskotchen sein. Aber da die Vorhut schon erfolgreich war, darfst du auch mit ins Wasser.:vik:


----------

